# 36" X 24" X 18" exo-terra construction journal



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

As the title says, I am building a 36" X 24" X 18" exo-terra. It will house some cits when its all said and done.

Here are some cork pieces I picked up for it. The one with holes will have a humidifier hooked up to it so that fog will flow out of the holes. I dont have any shots currently of the wood pieces that will be in the viv, but it is all ghost wood.










Here are a few tank shots with the frame of the false bottom inserted.


















For the top I got some glass pieces cut for the four areas. I removed all of the screen in the back quadrants of the lid, and folded any sharp parts up and over. I then cut all but about an inch and a half in the front and folded the sharp areas up again.. I then rested the glass on these pieces and siliconed the top to hold it in, and the bottom to protect against sharp areas. I then installed the misting heads for a mistking system. I did this because in past tanks I just put the glass over the screen, but it cut out a lot of light and I wanted the lights to be nice and bright here.


















For the waterfall I cut a lot of styrofoam and shaped it all around a log which will actually have the water running out and over it then over the rocks into the pond. I used grout with acrylic copolymer. Once all the rock work is done and painted it will cure in water for 2 weeks, then in vinegar for another 2 weeks to neutralize it.

Here is the first layer of cement on the waterfall outside of the viv.

















and here is the 2nd and 3rd layers on, with the protective tape removed. Next I will sand the stone down to make it look more natural, and bring out other shades. I then will do a few accents with non-toxic model paint to accentuate the shadows more. There is a pot on the left side of the waterfall, which will more than likely have some sort of fern planted in it.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool! What sort of cement did you start with (the white cement)?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't remember the brand, but it was a small package of white grout from home depot.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

how much foam did you use for that thing? lol....looks like a lot of work but it really is nice looking.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet rock work!!


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks! It was actually only 1 package of 5 sheets of styrofoam, didn't think it was going to be enough.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Update:

The tank is done! Now it just needs to be planted, which will happen later this week.
There are 5 pots in the background, as well as a drip wall system and misting system installed.

My sonic cool mist humidifier pumps humidity out of the top hole in the cork bark on the right.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet! Cant wait to see it planted


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

great job.. thats a nice background, keep us updated.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Great job on the waterfall. It's going to be beautiful when its fully planted.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, its planted, and here it is!


























Now it just needs to hurry up and grow in.

edit: resized images.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Very well, done. The frogs will love it!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

pics are too big....I can't see it correctly.....


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

picture sizes should be fixed now.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

makes it into my top 10 best viv's ever....easily!

Friggin su-perb


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to concur with everyone. That viv is supreme. Amazing work!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

one small recommendation....

IMO, the human eye is drawn to the leca in the bottom. We humans have a tendency to want to "watch" or even count the tiny orange balls and even if this is occasional.....you do NOT want even the slightest thing to detract or divert the eye from the regalness of the main viv area...

buy some black contact paper at your local craft store. cut with sissors and black out the entire bottom except for your little pond which is usefull for determining the level of water in the viv bottom and it just looks cool "cut out".

You will then see how the bottom of the viv literally disapears and the eye is drawn back to the center and top of the viv, where it belongs.

I love that viv, man....


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

nice tank. where did you score that cork, i haven't seen nice pieces like that with branch nodes.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive looked everywhere for black contact paper, but havent been able to find any.. I actually still need some for an earlier viv.

I was able to find that cork from a local pet store.. they carry tons of big, unique pieces most all the time.

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here ya go!....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/48859-ever-so-elusive-black-contact-paper.html

any craft store should have it...Michaels, Ben Franklin.......try a cloth selling store too.....Cloth World.

and my fav for a lot of things...Amazon.com


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great viv, loving the moss!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, you have a nack for great landscaping!!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Time for a one year update!


----------

